# Garter snake identification



## Joannas (1 mo ago)

I have seen some garter snakes advertised locally to me and am thinking about getting them. They're advertised as a Mexican garter and an Eastern garter but I am quite confused by all the different species and sub-species. I know some species are prone to cannibalism which I would like to avoid so I was wondering if someone could confirm the types and whether they are compatible. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Not an expert on garters, but the one on the right looks more like a 'Canadian' red sided, similar to one I owned back in the late '80s










Easiest way to avoid cannibalism would be to house them in separate enclosures


----------



## Joannas (1 mo ago)

Thank you for replying. I am nervous about cannibalism but have also seen in lots of places that they like company and particularly smaller ones can really benefit from it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

One or two members on here are experts in this area. Like I said, I'm no expert when it comes to garters (35 years since I kept mine, and that didn't get off to a good start - baring in mind the internet was practically non existent back then) so can't confirm which species are better kept as individuals or in groups. I'm sure if you use the search function you will pull up some useful info


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no reason why they cannot be kept together in general. They are not naturally snake eaters, this tends to happen when they are fed in the same enclosure. Separate for feeding and keep apart for a while after. However, if one is Mexican, they het big, especially females. My big Lake Zacapu female was capable of taking ex breeder mice and day old chicks, so there is a risk there. Also, to avoid hybridisation, mixed species should only ever be housed in same sex groups.
I've kept chequered and Lake Zacapu (a Mexican subspecies) in sexed pairs, and a group of mixed Eastern subspecies together and never had any issues.


----------

